# ILR application - passport scan information & question



## Ticklefish (May 17, 2016)

I applied for ILR 11 May 2021 together with my spouse (dependent), got an appointment for 27 May 2021, and uploaded my docs on the day I submitted my application. For our passport docs I scanned the page that has the biometric data (picture, personal details). However, this does not seem to be adequate. 

I received an email from UKVCAS today 25 May 2021 saying they've checked our uploaded docs. They asked us to re-upload our passports.

Here's what the UKVCAS email asked for:

"Applicant’s passport issued by South Africa to be re-uploaded into the 'Proof of Application' category, please ensure the full biodata and observations pages are uploaded together in one image." (my 1 pg passport doc was already uploaded there)

"Applicant’s passport issued by South Africa to be re-uploaded into the 'Proof of Identity/Travel History' category, please ensure the full biodata and observations pages are uploaded together in one image." (my husbands 1 pg passport doc was already uploaded there)

I rescanned the passports to include all the pages and re-loaded them in the relevant places.

So just a headsup - They require more than just the passport page that identifies you. They also require the Observations pages. 

My question: 
What exactly are "observations pages"? There is one page in our passport that has the heading "Endorsements and Observations", is this it? Or are all the other pages with visa stamps and entry clearance insert also regarded as Observations pages?

I've included all the passport pages in the 2nd scan, just in case, but it would be useful to know what they meant.

Also - I did not upload old, expired passports, although I did note these and their dates in the application, as it has relevance to a previous stay in the UK. 
Does anyone know if its necessary to upload scans of these as well?

thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

"Observations" pages are ALL the other pages in your passport - These are the pages where immigration officials place visas or entry clearance stamps. You must scan the entire passport of every passport you're submitting, including blank pages.

Yes it is necessary to fully scan every passport you used to enter the UK during your current visa route. So that would be every passport used to enter the UK in the last 5 years. This is really important because passport stamps are used (in part) to determine your continuous residence in the UK.


----------



## amohadx (May 28, 2021)

Hello. I have ILR under EU scheme. In a year I will apply for the British citizenship. In one of the 5 qualified year I been in benefits can they refuse for this reason? If not what are the criterias to qualified this year? Thank you so much.


----------



## amohadx (May 28, 2021)

I'm a Japanese with ILR holder along these lines, it's an uplifting news. Since on top of Japan, there are numerous ILR (Endless Leave To Stay) with BRP card in the other 6 nations of Australia, Canada, New Zealand, Singapore, South Korea and the US, and their BRP cards terminate like clockwork and ILR's holders should demonstrate their consistent stay in the UK which you regularly demand as Unique Visa accommodation since you guarantee the migration stamps in the visas are the confirmations of our nonattendance/stay in the UK.192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

amohadx said:


> I'm a Japanese with ILR holder along these lines, it's an uplifting news. Since on top of Japan, there are numerous ILR (Endless Leave To Stay) with BRP card in the other 6 nations of Australia, Canada, New Zealand, Singapore, South Korea and the US, and their BRP cards terminate like clockwork and ILR's holders should demonstrate their consistent stay in the UK which you regularly demand as Unique Visa accommodation since you guarantee the migration stamps in the visas are the confirmations of our nonattendance/stay in the UK.192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


Endless Leave to stay ....😂


----------



## Ticklefish (May 17, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> "Observations" pages are ALL the other pages in your passport - These are the pages where immigration officials place visas or entry clearance stamps. You must scan the entire passport of every passport you're submitting, including blank pages.
> 
> Yes it is necessary to fully scan every passport you used to enter the UK during your current visa route. So that would be every passport used to enter the UK in the last 5 years. This is really important because passport stamps are used (in part) to determine your continuous residence in the UK.


Thank you for your clear and complete reply. Even though I had rescanned and uploaded the passports (including all the pages), at Sopra Steria they rescanned them and uploaded them again, 'just in case'.


----------



## Ticklefish (May 17, 2016)

Ticklefish said:


> I applied for ILR 11 May 2021 together with my spouse (dependent), got an appointment for 27 May 2021, and uploaded my docs on the day I submitted my application. For our passport docs I scanned the page that has the biometric data (picture, personal details). However, this does not seem to be adequate.
> 
> I received an email from UKVCAS today 25 May 2021 saying they've checked our uploaded docs. They asked us to re-upload our passports.
> 
> ...


*UPDATE:*

Even though I rescanned and re-uploaded the passports (including all pages), at our Sopra Steria appointment the representative rescanned and re-uploaded the passports again, 'just in case'.


----------



## marwhoo (Jun 10, 2021)

Hello all, 

When I applied for the extension of the spouse visa, 2.5 years ago, I had to deliver the documents at the visa centre in Croydon.
Maybe because I was handing them in in person, I had to bring a certified copy of my husband's passport.

I'm now working on my indefinite leave to remain.
Since we can now upload the documents online, the certified copies don't seem to be a requirement anymore - is this correct?

Thanks again for the amazing support you've been giving us thoughout the years. 
This is my third application and I've always checked your advice before submitting anything. I can't thank you enough!

Best wishes,
M.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Passport copies have never had to be certified


----------



## AliBJ (12 mo ago)

clever-octopus said:


> Passport copies have never had to be certified


I had one immigration consultant telling me that it needed to be certified , but I agree with you.. not necessary.


----------

